# Roadies de aca en Monterrey...



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

¡¡¡ haganme el recabr*n favor !!! :madman:










sin comentarios... 

la "bodega" que esta al fondo es esta tienda: https://www.concepto360.com.mx/
se le borro la fecha a la foto, por eso se ve como si la llanta delantera estubiera ponchada


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

al chile ni un solo comentario?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> al chile ni un solo comentario?


Que? No llego a ver ninguna bici...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*que irresponsable!*

Ah, ya sé a lo que te refieres, a que con ese rack cualquier bici que cargues estaría en riesgo o demasiado expuesta si ocurriera algo como esto...


















:nono:


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

O que para una sola bici mejor debió haber seleccionado un simple rack de cajuela como este?


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*ahora sí lo tengo!*

Creo que sobre todo te refieres a que ese rack estorbaría mucho en caso de que el dueño quisiera hacer una sesión fotográfica como esta...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y hablando de los roadies de MTY, la gente desesperada buscando agua, víveres, etc, etc. y ellos rodando en las calles! llenas de barro btw!

solo si son profesionales tendría sentido...y quien sabe?...si no, no manches, aguantate un poco! en estos momentos no hay forma en la que me pueda ver identificado con ellos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

El Lambo tiene ponchada la llanta delantera??? Era eso?? Hay que ponerle Stan's...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> El Lambo tiene ponchada la llanta delantera??? Era eso?? Hay que ponerle Stan's...


se le borro la fecha a la fotografia...


----------

